# Recommendations under the Carousel



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Found this on an Amazon help forum at Amazon -- props to Bufo Calvin of _I Love My Kindle_ for the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/forums/kindleqna/ref=cm_cd_tft_tp?ie=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1GLDPZMNR1X53&cdThread=Tx1WEM06OFQ59MC

The Q that caught my eye, was this:

Q: Will I be able to configure my Kindle Fire (2nd Generation) and Kindle Fire HD so recommendations do not appear under the carousel?
A: Yes. In the coming weeks, a new, free software update for Kindle Fire and Kindle Fire HD will add a setting to let customers control whether or not personalized recommendations appear below the carousel on the device homepage. 

So. . . . more evidence that Amazon listens to customers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmmm.  Great for the folks who want to get rid of it; I'm ambivalent, as I really like the app focus that shows up....

But yes, Amazon is very responsive!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . . I don't mind it. . . .but choices are good!


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

In the beginning I really couldn't stand it.....and emailed in some feedback.  Got a great response from CS.  

Then after posting here and really looking at the recommendations, I realized that some were super helpful.  Like the in app options (mail for example has "new email, etc).  I don't like it when say a game app is up there, and it recommends a bunch of apps that I already have....but maybe I'm thinking it needs to be smarter then it is. (dreamer).

I'm not sure what I'll do.  Maybe keep them for a while, maybe remove them?  I'm not sure...

On another note I have gotten some GREAT deals from the Offers... I thought I would opt out right away, but they aren't bothering me at all and have gotten a few good ones.


----------



## kapierce65 (Dec 31, 2011)

Any word as to what will be in it's place is we choose to not have the recommendations under the carousel?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Nothing at all, I assume.  That's what's there now if it's a book or something that has nothing associated with it.


----------

